# dose he look nice?????????



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

ok her are some better pics of cookie. I think he looks nicer in them, but thats just me. please tell me what you think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he does look nice... I agree.... :thumb:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you, i am kinda freaking out i have two weeks before my first major show with him, and am just looking for any tips can get on him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a boer person, but I like him. He looks good....nice straight legs too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, i am kinda freaking out i have two weeks before my first major show with him, and am just looking for any tips can get on him.


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

Yeah... he looks good.... when you take him to the show....listen close to what the judge says.... you will find out... what if anything... he is lacking....or the good points..... Good luck.. :wink:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

my last show he was lacking muscle in the front so he has started running more and pulling waits. I am hoping to sell him, its our state fair, and its where ill get the most for him. Plus otherwise ill get to attached between now and Febuary. I don't have a herd yet, so with him as my only goat i get really attached


----------

